
Discord Down - maiconcarraro
https://status.discord.com/
======
LinuxBender
It is not showing down in downdetector [0] however there are a small number of
reports [1] so perhaps a localized routing issue on one ISP? They have
millions of active users, so 36 reporting in is not typical of a discord
outage.

[0] - [https://downdetector.com/](https://downdetector.com/)

[1] -
[https://downdetector.com/status/discord/](https://downdetector.com/status/discord/)

~~~
maiconcarraro
Status link returns "Error 1016 Origin DNS error"

~~~
LinuxBender
Perhaps the Cloudflare CDN nodes in your area are having a problem.

------
usbfingers
a good reason to support decentralized or federated protocols, like matrix,
for communication.

